# HB68 withdrawn



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I showed up to the Capitol this morning to the USAC rally. Looks like things went well for those in support of stream access. Regardless of what your position on the issue is, I think it's good to see people active and making a difference.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! This is very good news.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I showed up to the Capitol this morning to the USAC rally. Looks like things went well for those in support of stream access. Regardless of what your position on the issue is, I think it's good to see people active and making a difference.


 *OOO*

I found out here at work a few hours ago and am extremely glad to see this. Did we have a good turnout at the rally?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

NICE! (YES, I'M YELLING.)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There was a good showing for a Friday Morning. Thank you to all who showed up. Still, if we are to win this battle we will need to stay together and keep involved. It was nice to see the bill withdrawn, but we still live under HB141. Hopefully, the Pitcher compromise bill (similar to Idaho law) will be written, submitted, and approved in the future. Until then stay vigilant.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> There was a good showing for a Friday Morning. Thank you to all who showed up. Still, if we are to win this battle we will need to stay together and keep involved. It was nice to see the bill withdrawn, but we still live under HB141. Hopefully, the Pitcher compromise bill (similar to Idaho law) will be written, submitted, and approved in the future. Until then stay vigilant.


Judge Pullan will be rendering his final decision in a couple of weeks on one of the lawsuits. This will be the next step in the process to settle the stream access issue. Stay tuned!


----------

